# Expanding and subscribing to Bluetooth Commands?



## jediman (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all.
I have a Dual brand receiver in my car, and one thing it did with my old blackberry and even droid 2 was when I pressed the talk button for the radio, it launched the voice commands on my phone. That seemed to go away with the droid 3. Not sure if it was a moto thing or gingerbread thing.

My question is, does anyone know of a script or app to kind of get this functionality back? Kinda defeats the purpose of hands free if I have to grab the phone when driving.

I got a key event app that shows button presses and low and behold, the one butto in the car makes no impact on the droid 3. So I wonder what made the other phones, noteably the berry, listen for it?

Is there something I can do to open up the range of bluetooth, e.g. via the stacks sdk?

I really would like this functionality back tbh.

Can any devs weigh in?


----------

